# Hornhechte in Kroatien???



## heiko666666 (10. April 2010)

Moin alle zusammen,
Ich wollte mal wissen was die beste Methode ist um in Kroatien auf Hornhecht von der Brandung zu angeln|kopfkratgeht lebendköder und wenn ja welche?|kopfkrat
mfg heiko


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. April 2010)

*AW: Hornhechte in Kroatien???*

Mein Kumpel war auch letztes Jahr in Kroatien. Er hat mit schlanken Blinkern und mit Fischfetzen sehr gut gefangen. Allerdings vom Kai aus so 50 Meter raus. Gingen auch teilweise Goldmakrelen drauf.Die gibts allerdings nich überall


----------



## Wombatz (21. April 2010)

*AW: Hornhechte in Kroatien???*

Wo kann man in Kroatien Goldmakrelen vom Ufer / Kai aus fangen?
Das wäre dann mal ein Ziel für den nächsten Urlaub


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (21. April 2010)

*AW: Hornhechte in Kroatien???*

also ausgesprochen heists ungefähr so: mutschinigidraga


----------



## fischgreifer (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hornhechte in Kroatien???*

ein bekannter fängt hornhechte und makrelen in kroatien mit wassekugel 1-1.5m vorach und nen tintenfischfetzen als köder


----------

